# This is adorable :)



## Northerner (Oct 24, 2013)

http://www.wimp.com/playsfetch/

Such a clever doggie!


----------



## AJLang (Oct 25, 2013)

So cute


----------



## KateR (Oct 25, 2013)

Awwww!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 25, 2013)

At least you know why the dog has short legs, he's worn them out


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 25, 2013)

Awwww that's really lovely


----------

